# Razer Tiamat 7.1



## Animalpak (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello guys and good morning ! 

I found these brandnew conditions headphones at a very attractive price from privat seller.

I was wondering if the virtual sound card that Supreme X-FI built into my Maximus VI gene is enough to fully exploit the potential of these headphones?

In the options of the drivers i can choose whether to switch from stereo to 5.1 channels or 7.1 this means that I can use these headphones ?

And if i look the rear I/O panel theres all the outputs that i need.

Thanks guys for any adice


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys i just plugged in my Tiamat 7.1 headphone to my motherboard 7.1 channel on-board sound card...

And it sounds like crap...  Not clear not even loud ... 200 bills price tag headphones c mon !! 

I think the drivers of the Supreme FX III are very poor compared to the z77 chipsets rog motherboards.

At this point i consider to buy a dedicated sound card !


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 22, 2013)

Private seller for cheap and they sound like crap.. my money is he blew out the headphones and u got suckered


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Private seller for cheap and they sound like crap.. my money is he blew out the headphones and u got suckered



the headphones are original from razer brand new and the box was still unpacked and sealed... :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2013)

This is why you dont buy Razer headphones or Creative headphones lol. Love how the cheapo junk seems to last for ever but the over priced cans from those two companies tend to be epic fail.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 22, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> the headphones are original from razer brand new and the box was still unpacked and sealed... :shadedshu



define sealed? not hard to put stuff back in a box and tape it


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont think Razer does factory sealing  so he could have ripped you off.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I dont think Razer does factory sealing  so he could have ripped you off.



well seems you never bought razer products, because they do...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 22, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> well seems you never bought razer products, because they do...



I don't recall them being shrink wrapped.. just a cardboard box with some tapey stuff holding it closed.. 

Don't get all butthurt cause we might be right that you wasted money..


----------



## Vario (Sep 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> This is why you dont buy Razer headphones or Creative headphones lol. Love how the cheapo junk seems to last for ever but the over priced cans from those two companies tend to be epic fail.



+1

Had good luck with the sennheiser HD280 closed ear headphones, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000065BPB/?tag=tec06d-20.

Don't need sound canceling or anything when you have a closed ear phone, this is all you hear and the sound reproduction quality is pretty damn good, its for audiophiles/studios afterall.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Hey guys i just plugged in my Tiamat 7.1 headphone to my motherboard 7.1 channel on-board sound card...
> 
> And it sounds like crap...  Not clear not even loud ... 200 bills price tag headphones c mon !!
> 
> ...



check the jack and the cable first, since a while it may not at good condition.
so it brings you noise, or  like that.
btw it looks good? 
i mean no scratch, feels solid


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> This is why you dont buy Razer headphones or Creative headphones lol. Love how the cheapo junk seems to last for ever but the over priced cans from those two companies tend to be epic fail.



yeah, i just plan to buy headphone. but just generic brand. branded stuff may give you different looks and taste but if you just need basic features you could take generic headphones that nice and wont swallow your wallet too much


----------



## newconroer (Sep 22, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Hey guys i just plugged in my Tiamat 7.1 headphone to my motherboard 7.1 channel on-board sound card...
> 
> And it sounds like crap...  Not clear not even loud ... 200 bills price tag headphones c mon !!
> 
> ...



Surround headphones will never work properly. Most of them are gimmicky like they keyboards made for 'gamers.' 
Here's what you do for best head phone quality playback on the computer:

-Find a decent set of normal stereo head phones with crisp highs and stable lows(NON usb).
-Buy a dedicated sound card - doesn't have to be extremely costly, even a basic Xonar or standard Creative will do.
-Use the sound card's bundled software/drivers/services (start up), and configure a custom EQ to maximize and achieve your audio preference(s).
-(Optional for further EQ enhancement and semi-surround sound) Download Razer Surround, allow the program to act as your standard audio device and then adjust it's EQ similar to your sound card's settings [Not recommended for music listening, only gaming].

Personal recommendation for nice sound quality and flexibility on a budget?
Creative Fatal1ty HS 800 phones
and
Asus Xonar 5.1 DG (or 7.1 DS)


----------

